# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Problem me sigurin e forumit

## Deni_Boy

Albo po ta drejtoj ty kete problem, sa here qe futem nga tel ne forum me del qe nuk ka siguri.

A mund ta ndreqesh kete problem ?

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Duket sikur forumin shqiptar nuk e fishkellen me kush por ajo ndodh pasi forumi nuk përmban një certifikatë SSL qe kripton kerkesat dhe automatikisht ka ca  kohë që shfletuesit japin atë paralajmërimin

----------


## Albo

Provoje tani, ta nxjerr prape ate problem? Te gjitha materialet e forumit tani serviren me nje protokoll me te sigurt. Nuk duhet te kesh me probleme.

Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (26-11-2018)

----------


## Neteorm

Albo, ka probleme forumi me pelqimet ndaj anetareve.

----------


## Albo

Pak me vonese, por edhe ky problem me falenderimet u zgjidh.

Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (31-12-2019)

----------


## Neteorm

Shiko dhe pak pjesen e linkeve sepse kur poston me nje link del postimi bosh ose do e besh me zanafillin e vjeter me url qe te mundesh te fshehesh linkun.

----------


## legjenda12

> Shiko dhe pak pjesen e linkeve sepse kur poston me nje link del postimi bosh ose do e besh me zanafillin e vjeter me url qe te mundesh te fshehesh linkun.


desha   te  bosedoj  pak  ne  pv  nese   mundet

----------


## Deni_Boy

Ore nuk jam une Lazo, shkruajini ne profilin e tij

----------

